# Barrel and trigger pull



## cnix217 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am curious if any one has replaced their .40 barrel with a 9mm. they sell for 230$ and I might just buy a new gun for that price, but I would really like to stick with my gun.

I am also wondering how to go about shortening the trigger pull. I have looked through threads and threads and must be searching it wrong.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

your probably not searching wrong, but info like make and model would be helpful and i would also take it to my local gunsmith


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Check the Beretta forum......


----------



## Birdsonbats (Feb 22, 2012)

If u have a 92 u can try the D spring swap


----------



## cnix217 (Feb 21, 2012)

my apologies, i have a the px4 storm. and the beretta forum only had one thread where someone said, "my 9mm barrel fits snugly inside the .40". so thats all i am really able to go off of at this point in time. When I emailed beretta, they basic told me that I have serious injury if i try it and that I should buy a 9mm gun if I want to shoot that caliber. I expected them to tell me to just buy another px4 anyways so no surprise there. I am really looking for anyone who has actually been through this and has tested the theory.


----------

